# Best Subwoofer for Klipsch La Scala?



## soleful247 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a sub for my La Scalas. The bass in them are fine with music, but I think I may need a little more kick for watching movies.

Anyone own La Scalas and run a nice sub with them? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

Please explain further so we can make an adequate assessment. What size room, what playback equipment do you now have, powered or passive sub... Will you use the subwoofer for _both_ music and HT? Do you want factory made or a DIY sub? There are many variables to consider. What about a budget? Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Depending on the size of your room and how loud you listen to your speakers, it might be hard to find a sub that can keep up with the efficiency of those speakers. I've heard them before and I know how loud they can get with a regular amp.

You might need to get two subs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

This guy would actually fit the style and sensitivity of your mains. http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/tapped_horn.asp?MODEL=DTS 10


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go with CraigSUB(CS) 18.T Subwoofer or CraigSUB SS-18.2 ("Monolith").


----------



## thaddeussmith (Dec 14, 2011)

a buddy of mine from the Klipsch forum runs a tuba 18 with his and it sounds fantastic. You might find some good focused responses over on that forum.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would think any large sub (or even small) of quality would be able to keep up with them so long as everthing is set up properly.:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder what nomar ended up doing, since this was back in October of last year... surely he has gotten a sub by now. :huh:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I wonder what nomar ended up doing, since this was back in October of last year... surely he has gotten a sub by now. :huh:


I'm curious as well. I'm thinking of picking up some La Scala's and have dual MFW's and was wondering if these will be able to keep up if I get the La Scala's. I wonder if these will be quick enough or maybe if some of Craig's sealed subs might be better??

Scott

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard the original vintage version on many occasions and spent a few years with them and LaScala's play awfully loud. You need a sub to match that capability and I would suggest the Paradigm Sub 25 for its articulate musical fidelity and ability to keep pace with the super sensitive Klipsch. Even better would be a pair of them in stereo. 

What do you use for surrounds, cornwalls?


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would highly recommend the tuba ht, hard to beat, easy to build. Lilmike cinema f-20 is supposed to be very comparable as well.


----------



## thaddeussmith (Dec 14, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> Lilmike cinema f-20 is supposed to be very comparable as well.


i've only had mine for a few weeks, but it is a VERY good value as long as you can manage the footprint. Great for movies and so far sounds very musical when paired up with my klipsch RF-5's.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thaddeus, I too have looked at the F-20. Just wondering what you came from prior to the F-20? Did you purchase a kit somewhere or build it yourself. The F-20 for the price is a steal, but I would have to hide it some way if I went that route. The LaScalas would definetly need something to keep up with them. I have not heard them yet, but I watch craigslist in my area for them, often.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if you wanted to stay horn all the way take a look at the Orbit Shifter.


----------



## thaddeussmith (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had a Klipsch RW-12 and Klipsch RT-10d - both are great subs, but i wanted louder and deeper than what they could offer. I looked for a long time at the SVS PC-13 ultra and was talking about it with a friend on my Klipsch forums.

And then we bought a house and found out my wife was pregnant with our first kid (due any day now). That same friend enjoys building speakers and subs, but has run out of space to store them. The Lilmike cinema F-20 is something he came across on the AVS forum and brought it up as a solution to my problem; he would build it for me (the part he enjoys most) and I would cover the materials costs.

It was a pretty hard offer to refuse, so i started researching the build and it fit everything i needed, but with one caveat - the size. so i talked to the wife and showed her the cost savings to footprint value and she went right along with it. she has yet to regret the decision.

the plans are freely available on the AVS forum, so it's just a matter of getting the materials and building yourself, or having someone do it. It's a niche build, so i doubt you'll find someone offloading on craigslist. You could probably post on the forum threads and see if someone in your area has built one though.

SVS pc13-ultra: $1700

Diy cinema f-20 is a variable cost, but mine added up to around $700. I used higher grade MDF, the oAudio 500w plate amp (not the cheapest option, 300w will do you fine), the dayton audio RSS390HF-4 driver (more expensive than the original driver, but that driver is NLA), and gas to go pick it up 6 hours away.

The footprint and effort is well worth it, in my biased opinion. I'm a very happy camper with this sub and won't be swapping it out any time in the foreseeable future.

I've had it about a month now and have it dialed in pretty well - i still need to use a BFD on it. It performs amazingly well for movies, with not a lot of power. Very musical as well - 2.1 stereo music on my RF-5's blends well and delivers great soundstage.

Feel free to PM me if you need links to specific threads and builds.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Hsu Quad ULS-15s with my K'horns and Belle (center) and they match well. Transient response on the Hsus is very good.


----------

